# Upgrading to a "real" cutter from a Cricut and overwhelmed!



## jessburk (May 6, 2011)

I have a Cricut Expression that I bought just to do some small projects around the house and for gifts. Word has spread about my projects and I am now being hired to create car decals, wall signs, banners, t-shirts, etc. Obviously I have outgrown my Cricut and am ready to upgrade to a real vinyl cutter. For a few days now I have done all kinds of online research, but I am completely overwhelmed! I don't want anything too expensive, as I am just getting started, but I don't want something that will break down and leave me frustrated! Right now I am using the Sure Cuts A Lot software, which using svg files. What software would be the best for me to upgrade to? I need software that will not leave me pulling my hair out! Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, just about every cutter comes bundled with a design software that will help you to create the designs you're talking about. GCC cutters come with Great Cut. Roland cutters come with Cut Studio. Etc, etc.
The most common software is CorelDraw, though. You can download a free trial version to see if it works for you. 
Have you looked into what kind of a cutter you're able to upgrade to? What features do you want? Will you be printing transfers? Do you need an optical eye?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

By the way, welcome to the forum!

I know I was completely overwhelmed trying to decide which cutter, heat press, software, etc, to purchase when I first started this and I made several mistakes along the way. I'm still learning new things every day so my advice is to ask a lot of questions and familiarize yourself with features in software, cutters, etc, and determine which one is the best based on what you need!

Stephanie


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Graphtec CE5000-60 or Roland GX24 with Corel Draw or Illustrator. Blades from Ross at Clean Cut Blades.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

jiarby said:


> Graphtec CE5000-60 or Roland GX24 with Corel Draw or Illustrator. Blades from Ross at Clean Cut Blades.


I agree. I have the CE500-60, Corel Draw x3, and I just got my new blades from clean cut blades. Graphtech wants a small fortune for their blades, but I was able to get 5 blades for less than the price of one from CCB. You also get a discount if you're a member of this forum. I needed to get the 60 degree blade for cutting the thick stuff like the rhinestone template material but have been putting off getting it due to the price. Someone on here told me about CCB, thank heavens.

You (OP) should get a cutter/plotter. The graphtech has more free options that come with the cutter (like the stand) that Rolland charges a few hundred more for. Corel draw wasn't too difficult to learn and I did buy instructional DVDs to learn from.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Great Cut is not design software.....But it is very good cutting software.....I work from Illustrator....


----------



## jirdi (May 5, 2011)

hmm.. i thinks its good, you begin your business from a little. and some day it will be a big a business.
this just a suggestion from me, use corel to make a shape and photoshop to give picture effect. thanks..


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Roland GX-24 and Corel. Great combination and very easy to learn.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Steve..

Vinyl Cutter $450 w/ Great Cut that works with Corel 
You design in Corel and simply click the GCC icon and it imports into Great Cut and send it to the cutter ..easy cheesy.. 

Corel x4 (is perfectly fine for this cutter) here are some great deals from Amazon 

Amazon.com: Used and New: CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4

Usually, these used ones are that there is only 1 or 2 activations left which is fine if you are using one computer and when you are ready for an upgrade you can purchase x5 at the upgrade price rather than a full version prices.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> I needed to get the 60 degree blade for cutting the thick stuff like the rhinestone template material but have been putting off getting it due to the price.


You can get a CB09 60° blade but Ross can sell you an extra OEM blade holder, along with the blade. Get a CB15 60° blade (& holder) (the RED one). The beefier diameter will make the blade more durable. When you want to swith blades you can just swap blade holders... not blades... so you do not have to adjust your blade depth when you switch blades.

We use the CB09 holder for the 45° blade to cut normal 2-3mil vinyl. We use the CB15 blade for itty bitty cutting, or thick laminated stuff.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

Personally I would continue to research until I was 100% certain as to what I wanted. I would then monitor manufacturer, store and online sales as well as used listings until I found a steal. There's no need to hurry in replacing the Cricut. You can get deep cut blades for it and cut up to 12x24. No need to dismiss what it is capable of.

The downside to the Cricut is that it's a stepper motor. The same motor is used in the cheaper big name cutters. Don't assume that the big name means better quality. You want a servo motor. They are intended for heavier and prolonged use.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

jiarby said:


> You can get a CB09 60° blade but Ross can sell you an extra OEM blade holder, along with the blade. Get a CB15 60° blade (& holder) (the RED one). The beefier diameter will make the blade more durable. When you want to swith blades you can just swap blade holders... not blades... so you do not have to adjust your blade depth when you switch blades.
> 
> We use the CB09 holder for the 45° blade to cut normal 2-3mil vinyl. We use the CB15 blade for itty bitty cutting, or thick laminated stuff.


I didn't know Ross sold the holder until after I spoke to him, but it was too late. I'd already paid waaaay to much from graphtec for the holder. I did get 2 1.5mm 60 degree blades, 2 .9mm 45 degree blades and 1 .9mm 60 degree blade. All for less than what I would have paid for 1 blade from graphtec. I wish I'd known about CCB sooner, but at least I have their information now.


----------

